
A music discovery site used in over 1M videos and games - mkesper
http://dig.ccmixter.org/
======
heyplanet
The title made it sound like the discovery engine is used in games. So I took
a look, but it seems to be the _music_ is used in games.

If you are as music-crazy as me, try this discovery site:

[http://www.gnoosic.com](http://www.gnoosic.com)

It is my daily driver to discover new music.

~~~
flanbiscuit
Gave it a shot. Put in 3 musicians/groups I love. I got 11 suggestions, I knew
7 of them already. Out of all the suggestion only one of them had any kind
embedded media (Youtube) sample, that's it, no links or anything else for the
other ones. I'll give it a shot with more main stream bands and see if that
changes, could just be the genre/groups I chose.

Pretty neat and on point as far as the suggestions I did recognize though.
Wish there at least a basic outgoing link for each suggestion

~~~
trynewideas
It told me I'd like the music of Women:
[http://www.gnoosic.com/artist/women](http://www.gnoosic.com/artist/women)

I don't know what to do with this information

~~~
evo_9
Look them up on Discogs.com for more info. I typically preview bands I find
from my own sources using Youtube, soundcloud and bandcamp.

Also Women formed another band called Viet Cong, and then after getting
rolling had some pushback on the name, changed their name to Preconceptions.
Great band, saw them live at Desert Daze last year.

Also one of the band members recently tweeted something about wanting to hear
more Women so they might be reforming.

------
fuball63
I've used [https://incompetech.com/](https://incompetech.com/) in the past for
royalty free music for game jams and other hobby projects. It's the site of
one musician that makes all of this stuff and releases it for free.

~~~
Uehreka
That guy is awesome, although at this point so many YouTubers and game makers
have found him that you can almost guarantee your audience will have heard
whichever song you use.

------
ArlenBales
There seems to be a lot of tag abuse in their catalog for exposure, although
I'm not sure if artists are assigning their own tags or if it's done by an
algorithm. I'm trying to find "classical" music and I'm getting a lot of
electronic/jazzy stuff. Try to search for "flute" instruments and I couldn't
find one track on the first page of results that had a flute in it.

------
cfv
On a similar vein, my company has had a great experience with Epidemic Sound
for their videos and random multimedia. You pay them monthly, and any music
you use during your subscription is usable in that finished piece of yours
forever.

------
ctack
For any musicians that contribute to this, what is the motive at play here?
The joy of creating > need for profit? Getting your name in the title?

~~~
thirteenfingers
Yes. Even among those who hope someday to make music their living, many will
opt to forgo immediate profit for experience and exposure alone.

My personal attitude (in general, I haven't contributed to this site) is that
it's incredibly difficult and even soul-sucking to try and earn a decent
living in music performance, let alone composition, so I don't even try.
Instead, I have a day job - I work in IT for my alma mater - and in return for
reduced time available for music, I get complete freedom to pursue the musical
projects I want at my own pace. This way I can be sort of my own patron. Sure,
getting paid for music would be nice, but I'm not going to insist on it for a
given project unless that was the only way to make said project worthwhile to
me, in which case I probably wouldn't undertake it in the first place. I
suspect there are a good many freelance musicians nowadays who also take this
approach.

~~~
abnry
The thing that annoys me about people who complain that they can't make a
living being a musician is that it is like complaining they can't start a
business selling air.

That's a bit harsh, but that point is that the supply is very high and the
demand is low. Certainly the demand for music is high, but only a very tiny
sliver of the music that is popular. There isn't a ton of demand for people to
pay much for live small town performances.

And as for the supply, there are tons and tons of people who want to be
musicians. So the simple supply and demand economics has it that the people
who are willing to sell their services for the lowest price (i.e. free) are
the ones who will set the market price.

It's a similar phenomenon to when I was in grad school and those around me
would complain about the lack of pay for newly minted PhDs in academia. The
pay for postdocs is very low. It's the same problem as musicians (though less
severe).

One of the thing that motivates grad students or musicians is the hope of
making it big (getting a tenured position or selling out performances). That
means people with a high risk tolerance are the ones who will participate in
the market. Basically, you have to get yourself into the distinguished echelon
of hot commodities, and in this respect, "exposure" is very important. There
is no top billboard song that exists but for marketing.

Life isn't going to be the way you want it and you have to adjust.

~~~
munificent
You are making a moral argument whose basis is capitalistic supply and demand.
But there is no reason to assume that laws of economics are a decent, humane
basis for building a moral framework. Obviously, market economics has
pragmatic usefulness, but it's a cruel thing to base your humanity on.

 _> Life isn't going to be the way you want it and you have to adjust._

Life is what we make it, and mutely accepting the parts of the world we don't
like is what enables those misfeatures to persist.

Personally, while I see a lot of value in capitalism, I also see value in
striving for a world where more people are able to make a living and do what
they love.

If supply and demand means that musicians can't put food on their table, is
that flaw in music, or the supply and demand system?

~~~
bcoates
You're not so much arguing that music shouldn't be capitalistic, but more
capitalistic than it is today and also value (some?) musicians more.

People aren't paying for music (which has been noted is about as rare as air)
but control over music. If you want the money (either through licensing, fee-
for-performance, or patronage) you're going to give up your control to the
person who is paying the piper. If you want to keep the control, you're
probably going to have to give up doing it as a day job.

You can't produce non-alienated craft music like it was a pair of boots and
expect people to want it anyway -- the entire value of music to others is in
the alienation, the loss of control over the work ("playing to the crowd"),
"supply and demand" isn't causing that and can't be reformed to change that.

If the audience is you, that's fine, but why should society value that over
any other private activity that makes you privately happy? We should subsidize
it as much as we subsidize rock-climbing, marijuana, binge-watching Seinfeld,
etc.

------
rosstex
Gonna plug this site for music and genre datasets and recommendations. There's
a treasure trove of data here if you go hunting.

[http://everynoise.com/](http://everynoise.com/)

~~~
1_player
This is incredible, it lists some little known indie rock bands in the correct
category next to some other bands which are not the strictly same genre but I
would definitely enjoy.

I love it!

------
henearkr
I wonder if this works well across several genres. Because I have specific
tastes in Rock, but also in Jazz and in Classic (and inside of it, Consonant
Classic and Contemporary Classic), etc. I'm sure that the recommendation
graphs are completely unrelated in the tool, or the contrary would be an
amazIng surprise (that they would find unificating criteria across my
clusters).

PS: thus it would be nice to have several "profiles". Could be also
corresponding to different moods in which we don't like the same things.

------
frafart
So the pay for musicians is exposure? Tired of these business models, just
another tech organization taking advantage of desperate people.

~~~
kodo_beast
indie game developers who make nothing starting out get a possibly decent
catalog with low effort, so its not all bad.

~~~
frafart
Yes, it's fantastic for indie game developers no doubt. After having a
catalogue they can get a good paying job and build a career. Musicians, on the
other hand, only get offered more exposure gigs.

~~~
patrickaljord
This is not an exposure gig. Some artists chose to publish their work as CC
license (like some devs publish under open source licenses). This site allows
them to upload these works, there are plenty of site that offer the same thing
such as
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page)

I've published mine under CC here
[https://flickr.com/photos/patcito/with/84627477/](https://flickr.com/photos/patcito/with/84627477/)

------
aantix
I really hate how hard it is to license well known music.

There’s like three different licenses needed and I have to magically know many
downloads I’m going to need to license beforehand and it’s crazy expensive for
even a single track.

Forget it...

------
danbmil99
This is a great thing I'd love to get involved. I wish there was more
information about what it takes to upload music. You seem to have to login to
get any idea of how it works

------
tomc1985
Younger me learned remixing with acapellas off ccMixter. It's a great place
for finding royalty-free music of all kinds

